# Hello new here



## Cassandra753 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi, I'm Cassandra. I'm a fairly new author. I have a couple of short stories and a novel. I write clean romance for teens and young adults.


----------



## PiP (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi Cassandra and welcome to WF. Please pull up a chair and make yourself at home  Do you promote your book via Twitter? If so please let me have your Twitter details so we can connect and I'll look out for your tweets. I'm not sure how you market your books but we have some useful ongoing discussions in our Marketing forum if you are interested in sharing your experience. We also try and promote our authors through 
WF Author Interviews.

Any questions please don't hesitate to ask


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 17, 2017)

Cassandra753 said:


> Hi, I'm Cassandra. I'm a fairly new author. I have a couple of short stories and a novel. I write clean romance for teens and young adults.





Hello, Cassandra, welcome to fabulous WF...  Congratulations on finishing a novel, I find that very impressive, that takes a huge commitment... I think you will love it here, so take your time and explore, read and offer feedback if you feel inclined, writers need readers, and your critique will be appreciated. If I can assist you, please do not hesitate to ask... see you around


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Feb 17, 2017)

Welcome!

When you arrive at ten posts you can select your profile picture and signature. All posts count besides those made in the _Fun and Procrastination_ section. By then, you will be able to post work up for critiques/comments.

On here we have a Mentor Directory and some Challenges, Contests and Prompts. You might be interested in checking them out.

Cheers!


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello Cassandra and welcome to WF.

I hope that you are enjoying your time here at WF. If you get lost, need help or just want someone to chat to then give me a bell (pm/visitor message). I'm a fairly new writer myself and after I got to ten posts I found that this forum helped me loads to improve my work and still does to this day.

I am looking forward to seeing you around the forums.


----------



## bree1433 (Mar 4, 2017)

Hello!! Welcome to WF. It's an awesome place to hang out, get some ideas, and just have fun writing!


----------



## John_O (Mar 5, 2017)

Welcome to the group Cassandra.  :welcome:


----------



## JacksonPoland (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi Cassandra. I look forward to reading your work 

Cheers,
Joey!


----------



## JaneC (Mar 19, 2017)

Welcome! 
This is a great place to be! I look forward to reading some of your work and am happy to find another romance writer!  Though, mine is strictly for ages 18+, I love to read the struggles that any couple must go through to find love.


----------

